# Nigerian buck making weird noises??



## kovet (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a 3 week old nigerian buck and he keeps making odd noises(not bleating or screaming). And when he makes the noises he butts me and paws at the ground. However, his brother doesnt make any noises like him. And he keeps humping his brother and sister!! What is he doing!!??

The sound he makes sounds like this


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He's being a "buck" ! I know, it's funny to hear them and see them act like big boys....my little boys tend to start at 2 days old


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:laugh: lol how cute! I did not know they would do those noises that young! 

My boys sound so funny-although they are much much older. I actually LOVE the buck noises. Mine sound like roosting chickens I think! HAHA


----------

